# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  تَرْجَمَةُ الشّيخِ مُحَمّدِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللّهِ الصّومَالِيِّ

## محمد طه شعبان

تَرْجَمَةُ الشّيخِ مُحَمّدِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللّهِ الصّومَالِيِّ
-رَحِمَهُ اللهُ- 
بقلم: الشيخ عمر بن محمد السبيل، وحسن عبد الرحمن المعلم


الحمد لله وحده، والصلاةُ والسَّلامُ على خيرِ خلْقِه، محمدٍ وآلِه وصحبِه، وبعدُ:
فإن فضيلةَ الشيخ محمد عبد الله الصُّومالي -رحمه الله- المدرس بالمسجد الحرام، وبدار الحديث الخيرية بمكة المكرمة؛ عالِم جليل، ومُحدِّث ضليع، حضرتُ دروسَه في المسجد الحرام أوائل سني الطلب في "صحيح البخاري" وغيره في عام (1397-1398هـ)، و استفدتُ من علمه، وحسن أدبه وخلقه؛ فقد كان -رحمه الله- متمكنًا في علم الحديث ومصطلحه، وله في علم الرجال والأسانيد -على وجه الخصوص- قدم راسخة، وباع طويل، مع مشاركة حسنة في سائر العلوم الشرعية والعربية، وقد نفع الله -تعالى- بتدريسه في المسجد الحرام وبدار الحديث، وتخرج عليه طلاب علم كثيرون من أنحاء العالم الإسلامي، وكان -رحمه الله- على جانب كبير من الصلاح والتقوى مع تواضع ودماثة خلق، وزهد وورع وإعراض عن الدنيا، وعدم انشغال بغير العلم الشرعي، والعبادة والطاعة، حتى لقي وجه ربه -تغمده الله-تعالى-بواسع [رحمته] ورضوانه، وتقبله في عباده الصالحين، وأنزله منازل الأبرار في عليين؛ إنه -تعالى- سميعٌ مجيب-.
وصلى الله وسلَّم على نبيِّنا محمدٍ وآله وصحبه.
قاله الشيخُ عمر بن محمد السُّبيِّل إمام المسجد الحرام.

—مَوطِنُهُ وَنَشأَتُهُ:
الشيخ المحدِّث محمد بن عبد الله بن أحمد الصُّومالي يمتد نسبه إلى قبيلة (أمادن أغادين) في الصومال الغربي المحتلة من قبل الحبشة.
ولد الشيخ محمد بن عبد الله الصومالي في بداية هذا القرن الميلادي -في العاشر، أو قريبًا منه-؛ لأن الشيخ قد رأى المجاهِد الصومالي المعروف بسيد محمد عبد الله وهو يعقل، وقد توفي السيد محمد في (1919م).

—رِحْلَتُهُ لِلعِلمِ:
طلب العلم من صغره -وهو في السابعة، أو في الثامنة من عمره-، وبدأ حفظ القرآن، وقرأ على الشيخ حسن، ثم قرأ كتاب "سفينة [النجاة]" في فقه الشافعي على الشيخ عبد الرحمن عول، ثم قرأ على الشيخ حاج علي تمعسي في "المنهاج" في فقه الشافعي، ثم قرأ بعده على الشيخ محمد نور حرسي في النحو "متن الآجرومية"، ثم "شرحها" للعشماوي، ثم "ملحة الإعراب"، ثم "لامية الأفعال" في الصرف والمنهاج.
وبعد أن أتم الشيخ الدراسة على علماء بلده آثر الرحلة في طلب العلم اقتداءً بسلفهِ الصالح، وكانت رحلته الأولى إلى الحبشة في منطقة (جكجكا) ومنطقة (فافن) في مسيرة عشرة أيام من بلده، وكان آنذاك في العشرين من عمره، ودرس "نظم العمريطي" على الشيخ محمد معلم حسين، ودرس "لامية الأفعال" و"ملحة الإعراب" على الشيخ عبد النور، و"قطر الندى" و"ألفية ابن مالك" على الشيخ أروبو، ثم قرأ علم البيان على الشيخ علي جوهر، ثم على الشيخ حسن ابن الشيخ حسن، ودامت رحلته إلى الحبشة حوالي عامين.
وأثناء رحلته؛ مرض الشيخ مرضًا شديدًا بسبب اختلاف الأغذية بين الصومال والحبشة، ومرَّضته عمتُه، و عندما تماثل للشفاء عزم على الرحلة، وأعطته عمتُه ثورًا؛ فباعه وواصل رحلته إلى جيبوتي؛ فقرأ على الشيخ علي جوهر كتاب "سفينة النجاة" ولم يكمله، ولم تَطل إقامته أكثر من شهرين، فركب البحر صوب اليمن، فلعب بهم الموج حتى [يئسوا] من الحياة حتى حلف الشيخ ألا يركب البحر، فوصلوا إلى (زبيد) في اليمن، فمكثوا فيها ثلاثة أشهر، فقرأ فيها كتاب "السفينة" في فقه الشافعية، ثم سافر إلى بلاد (قطيع) فجلسوا هناك شهرًا يستمعون "المنهاج" في فقه الشافعية عند الشيخ يحيى مفتي بلاد (قطيع)، ثم انتقلوا إلى صنعاء؛ فكانت دراستهم في العلوم العربية؛ فقرؤوا "قواعد الإعراب" و"قطر الندى" و"الجوهر المكنون"، و""الألفية"، و"الأشموني"، ورفضوا مذهبهم (الزيدي)، وقالوا لهم: نحن شافعيون، فلم يلزموهم بقراءة مذهبهم، ثم نصحه أحد المشائخ -وهو الأستاذ يحيى العيسى- بقراءة علم الحديث.
فبدأ الشيخ محمد حفظ "بلوغ المرام" وحفظ منه خمسمائة حديثًا، ثم بدأ بقراءة كتاب "سبل السلام" على أحد المشائخ المشهورين، وكان من شيوخه في العربية في اليمن الشيخ لطفي والشيخ علي فضة، والشيخ الكبسي.
ثم أراد الشيخ الرحلة إلى أرض مصر لطلب العلم، ولكن جاءت الحرب العالمية الثانية، فأقفلت الطرق البحرية.
ثم قابل الشيخ محمد رجلاً جاء من مكة فسأله عن مكة المكرمة فأجاب هذا الرجل بقول: (يا محمد! إن في مكة مدرسة يدرس فيها الحديث تسمى "دار الحديث")؛ فأعجبه ذلك؛ فسافر من صنعاء في آخر عام (1359هـ) مع الحُجاج، وقد أوصى الإمامُ يحيى أميرَ الحج به، فأعطاه راحلة، فكانت الرحلة شهرًا من صنعاء إلى مكة، فوصل إلى مكة عام (1360هـ)، وسجل في دار الحديث.
وفي دار الحديث قابل الشيخ محمد حامد الفقي الشيخ محمد عبد الله، وسأله: من أين أتيتَ يا محمد؟ فقال: أتيتُ من الصومال لطلب الحديث الشريف. فتأثر كثيرًا، وقال: الخرافيون وأصحاب الطرق يأكلون ويشبعون وطلبة الحديث لا يجدون شيئًا!! فأتى به إلى التكية المصرية وكان متوليها من الأشراف، فقال: (هذا يطلب حديث جدك)؛ فقرر له كل يوم رغيفين كبيرين من الخبز الأبيض (الفينو).
واصل الشيخ طلب العلم في "الحرم" وفي "دار الحديث"؛ فقرأ على الشيخ عبد الرزاق حمزة المصري، والشيخ أبي السمح -إمام الحرم-، والشيخ سليمان بن عبد الرحمن الحمدان -مدرس التوحيد والحديث في المسجد الحرام-، والشيخ أبي سعيد الباكستاني، والشيخ محمد سلطان المعصومي، والشيخ [أبي] محمد عبد الحق الهاشمي، وعلى الشيخ ابن مانع، وكان من أخص شيوخه: الشيخ عبد الرزاق حمزة؛ فدرس عليه الأمهات الستة، و"تفسير ابن كثير"، و"البداية والنهاية"، ولكن لم يكمل، وكان الشيخ عبد الرزاق حمزة عندما رأى حرص الشيخ في طلب العلم كان يحترمه ويحبه أكثر من أولاده.
وكانت طريقة الشيخ عبد الرزاق في تدريسه للحديث: أنه كان يقرأ السند، ثم يسأل طلابه عن اسم الراوي وكنيته ولقبه، فإذا لم يعرف؛ بحثوا عنه في الكتب.
وبعد عامين من دراسته في "دار الحديث" [عيِّن] مدرسًا في تدريس اللغة العربية ومواصلًا الطلب في الحديث، وقد تخرج الشيخ من دار الحديث عام (1965م)، ونال الإجازة العالية ودرجة مجتهد في العلوم المقرَّرة، ثم عُين مدرسًا في الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة النبوية، وتتلمذ على يديه عددٌ من طلبة العلم.
ثم عين مدرسًا في الحرم المكي حتى عام (1406هـ) عندما انكسرت رجله، ولكن بقي معينًا كمدرس، وسمح له بالتدريس في بيته، وكان يدرس في بيتِه إلى حين وفاتِه.

—زُهدُهُ وَوَرَعُهُ:
كان الشيخ زاهدًا ورعًا متعففًا، لم يكن يعلم من الدنيا شيئًا، وترك الدنيا بعد أن أقبلت عليه، ومن الأمثلة: أنه كان يسكن في غرفة واحدة، وعندما قيل له: ألا نطلب لك غرفة أخرى؟! قال: أتريدون أن يُقال الشيخ محمد طماع!
وعندما كسرت رجله وعجز عن الذهاب للتدريس في الحرم؛ رفض أن يأخذ المكافأة التي كان يأخذها، فقال له الشيخ محمد بن عبد الله السبيل -رئيس شؤون الحرمين-حفظه الله-: "إن هذا المال يأخذه البَر والفاجر، وأنت أحق به، فمن جاءك؛ فدرِّسه في بيتك".

—تَلامِيذُهُ:
لقد درس على الشيخ عدد لا يحصى -[سواءً] كان ذلك في الدار، أو في الحرم المكي، أو في الجامعة الإسلامية-.
وكان يواظب على حلقاته العلمية ويحضرها نخبة من العلماء الأفاضل؛ مثل: الشيخ محمد بن عبد الله السبيل -رئيس شؤون الحرمين، وإمام وخطيب المسجد الحرام-، والشيخ يحيى بن عثمان المكي الهندي -من علماء الحجاز-، والشيخ مقبل بن هادي الوادعي -محدث ديار اليمن- الذي وصف شيخه في كتابه "المقترح في علم المصطلح" بـ: "أعلم الناس بعلم الحديث في منطقة الحجاز"، والشيخ عمر بن محمد بن عبد الله السبيل -إمام وخطيب المسجد الحرام-، والشيخ أحمد ولو الحبشي، والشيخ محمد حسن الجيش.

—الَّذِين أخَذُوا مِنهُ الإِجازَةَ:
هم خلق كثير ومن أشهرهم: الشيخ عبد الرحمن الحذيفي، والشيخ أحمد بن محمد عثمان المنيعي، والشيخ مساعد الحميد، والشيخ ربيع بن هادي المدخلي، والشيخ محمد المدخلي، والشيخ أسامة القوصي، والشيخ وصي الله محمد عباس.

—بِدايَةُ مَرَضِ مَوتِهِ، وَوفَاتُهُ:
كانت بداية مرضه الأخير في بداية شهر شعبان؛ فشعر بثقل كبير، وفي يوم السبت دعا الله كثيرًا، ومن دعائه: "اللهم! أحيني إن كانت الحياة خيرًا لي، وتوفني إن كانت الوفاة خيرًا لي".
وفي صباح يوم الاثنين: أغمي عليه، ونقل إلى المشفى، ثم أفاق الشيخ في اليوم التالي، وزاره جمع غفير من طلابه، وأوصى أن يصلي عليه الشيخ محمد عبد الله السبيل، ثم أغمي عليه بعدها، وصار دأبه أن يفيق ويغمى عليه أيامًا -نسأل الله أن يجعل له ذلك تمحيصًا ورفعة في الدرجات-.
وتوفي الشيخ محمد ليلة الأحد 3 رمضان (1420هـ)، و[صلي] عليه ليلة الاثنين بالمسجد الحرام بعد العشاء، ودفن بمقبرة العدل بجوار أخيه سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز -رحمهما الله رحمةً واسعة-.


[نقلًا من "مجلة الأصالة"، السنة الخامسة، العدد السابع والعشرون، ص 79-82، وما كان بين معقوفين؛ فتصحيح لما ظننتُه خطأ]. 
منقول

----------

